# Spare Parts for Sage



## mdizzle1

Can anyone point me in the direction of where I can buy spare parts for a Sage Barista Express? In particular, I am after a replacement drip tray and bean hopper.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickdeBug

Here


----------



## mdizzle1

thanks, any other alternatives? I have just been quoted £35 for a replacement bean hopper!


----------



## PHB1969

The service I have had from them has been shocking. Grinder pro bought 2nd hand missing the cradle for a 58mm portafilter. Emailed and asked if I could buy one. Was told yes and the price but not how to order one. Eventually got through to them....took over 10 minutes to order the part and they already had all my information. Part was £3.50 and £2.49 postage. Amazed as next working day turned up via courier - great service....but wrong part sent. Was a juicing basket, which as I wasn't expect anything sharp, I cut my hand on as I took it out of the packaging. Since receipt I have rung several times and received a message saying they are operating limited hours due to Christmas....I have left 3 voicemails and sent 3 enquiries and have not had a response at all. Proper rubbish service.....good luck...!!


----------



## PHB1969

...so after raising my issue via twitter, the part arrived today...a tiny portafilter holder in a massive box....!


----------



## joey24dirt

I had a similar experience with them with regards to it taking forever. I think they have people working for them who don't actually know what they are selling. But with every job you have to allow a period of learning so hopefully they have a better understanding now. Last time I rang them they mentioned a new website is in production to make it easier to order parts. Fingers crossed


----------



## ajohn

What they aught to have is web pages like these for all of their machines just like this site does.







I tried filling in and order out of curiosity but no facility to send to the UK.

https://www.brevilleusa.com/collections/bes870xl-parts

The reason that UK Sage may be slow to respond is that it looks like they don't actually handle the spares or repairs themselves. That seems to be done by these people.

http://coffeeclassics.co.uk/what-we-do/machine-repair-or-breakdown/

Where there probably is a need to involve Sage is when the unit is under their warrantee or maybe certain parts such as the miserable number of them they show on their own website. There could be others though.

The other problem may be that sometimes outfits like Sage UK are really very small wings of bigger companies.

One thing for sure is that from looking around they don't do themselves any good at all in the way they currently handle spares/repairs.

John

-


----------

